# Atlanta FULL MOON HERF-1/10/09



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

How lucky can we get. Another FULL MOON on a weekend. On January 10, 2009, at 5 Seasons Micro-brewery/Rest., 7 PM, on the heated Patio. Should bring a sweater at least, don't how heated it is. Great beer, food, Atlanta BOTLs, and prizes, doesn't get much better than that. No Lap Dances by the "MNNST." Damn, should have invited them back. Clothing, lighters, and cutters are required. No cover charge for good looking ladies and ughly guys. First ten (10) to buy raffle tickets get an Opus X. Now how is that for a deal and a half!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll do my best to be there


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll definately try and make this one,


----------



## jph712 (Jan 24, 2007)

Which 5 Seasons? Alpharetta?


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

jph712 said:


> Which 5 Seasons? Alpharetta?


I believe so. It's been held at the 5 seasons in the prado before, so I'm assuming that's where it will be again


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am looking forward to it. I will try my best to be there............


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

5 Seasons on Roswell Rd. Sandy Springs. Operation Freedom Smoke-donate ten (10) cigar for the troops, and you get an extra raffle ticket after you buy a ticket. Altadis USA premium cigars ar on the way for us to win and smoke.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like fun, I'll mark my calendar and look to be there as well.

Although the lack of lap-centered activities does make it slightly less appealing. :chk


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Raffle prizes are piling up. If anyone wants to donate a prize worth at least a tenner, you get an Opus, two drinks or equal.

ps: money goes to mailing boxes to the Troops - Marines


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Stinky Ashtrays are in. Herf Edition, Floor ashtrays, and 8-Stirrup will be in the raffle pool.


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

I will try and make it. Taken a little break from CS lately, but I forgot how great the BOTL's are on this forum. I do like 5 seasons.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

New raffle prizes: 750 ml bottle of "The Glenlivet" 12 years of age. Donated by our favorite Alcoholic. Rumor of a Opus X - A may show up!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh how I wish I could attend this,,a certain good time for sure.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Remember to bring an extra rap, going to be around 48-51 degrees + with padio heaters.

1. First ten to buy raffle tickets (more than one) get an Opus X.

2. Donate ten (10) cigars for the Troops *(Operation Freedom Smoke), *and get an extra Raffle Ticket with the one you buy.

3. Males, bring a good looking lady (wife, girlfriend, mistress, or all three) with you, and she gets a door prize.

4. Females, bring a poor old ugly male with you, and you get a door prize for your charity actions.

5. Active Duty Military, Law Enforcement, Fire Protction, and EMS Personnel get a free Cigar, with proper ID.

6. No PROFESSIONAL LAP DANCERS permitted to perform their trade while Cappy and his family are present.

7. Your Cover Charge will be refunded if you do not have a good time.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Just in case anyone missed this and is wondering what to do in Atlanta tonight!

See you there... :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I should be there shortly after 8 :tu


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, what an awesome herf, hanks for organizing this! :tu

Met some great people tonight and left with about 3 times the sticks I came with - sweet! :ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Had a great time as well, nice meeting everyone!!!

:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn can't believe I would have a conference from 5 to 10 on this day, and of course we got out at 11. Sorry I missed this guys but can't wait for the next


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

263 Cigars and a Xikar Cutter were donated by all the Fantastic BOTL who attended the first "FULL MOON" herf of 2009. If I can remember corrctly, we had Cigar Rep's from Miami Cigar, Los Blancos Cigars, Altadis, Nubs, and in abstentia, Fuente/ Newman, and CAO. We had Store reps from OleStogie and Son, and Cigar Merchant. If I forgot anyone forgive me, Mad Cow Disease. The Ladies were beautiful, food was great as well as the beer, ran put of 7 Sisters to soon.

Thanks to all who donated for the Troops and the raffle.

Next Cigar orgie, I mean FULL MOON HERF will be MAY 9th. Until then, "Smok'em if you got them, and If your not having fun, It's your Fault."


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Forgot Stinky Ashtrays Rep (me) and the New Rep for Cuban Imports and Cuban Crafters (still a secret). Monday mailed 7 Flat Rate Priority Mail boxes to Iraq full of the "FULL MOON" donations and other goodies I scrounged up.

Good Work, HOTLANTA!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Forgot Stinky Ashtrays Rep (me) and the New Rep for Cuban Imports and Cuban Crafters (still a secret). Monday mailed 7 Flat Rate Priority Mail boxes to Iraq full of the "FULL MOON" donations and other goodies I scrounged up.
> 
> Good Work, HOTLANTA!!!!!!!


Did the secret rep make a delivery for me???

Jim


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Jim, the secret rep. is getting thier passport and visa validated. Have not released them from Q-Bay yet. Miss you and your wife at the Herf.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

The Old Boar said:


> Jim, the secret rep. is getting thier passport and visa validated. Have not released them from Q-Bay yet. Miss you and your wife at the Herf.


I think you misunderstood... I sent a box with him for your cause. Did you get them?

Jim


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Yes Sir, I did and Thank you. Like I said, "Mad Cow Disease"!!!

Thanks to Blue Havana ll's Jim for the Box of Cigars that a lucky individual won.


----------

